# How to Convert .TIVO files to .M2TS



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Last question today.

I would like to archive select TIVO Bolt recordings on Blu-Ray. How do I convert the .TIVO files I transferred with TIVO desktop to a .M2TS (H.264 MPG4) file?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Try KMTTG.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's something VideoReDo can do, while simultaneously removing the commercials.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

tivodecode -o file.mpg file.TiVo
ffmpeg -i file.mpg -c:v copy -c:a copy file.m2ts


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Dan203 where do I get a clean copy of VideoReDo?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Archivo is also another option.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532868&highlight=archivo


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> Dan203 where do I get a clean copy of VideoReDo?


When I google "videoredo" it comes up as the top entry. Is that not true for you?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Download the trial of VideoReDo TVSuite Version 5 and try it out.

Here is a link to the home page.
http://www.videoredo.com/en/index.htm

Here is a link to the download page.
http://www.videoredo.com/en/Download.htm


----------

